# Wolfram Grandezka @ Verbotene Liebe Promos



## verena86 (10 Sep. 2010)

hi 

ich suche promoshoots und photoshoot bilder von wolfram grandezka bitte in hq bitte helft mir bedanke mich schon mal im voraus bei euch für die hilfe und fürs suchen der bilder


----------



## General (11 Sep. 2010)

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...fram-grandezka-user-wunsch-2x.html#post631690 leider nur 1ne Collage in HQ


----------



## verena86 (23 Dez. 2012)

Hoffe es findet jemand noch welche Promos von den aktuellen promoshoots


----------

